# Your opinion of shower pan



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Customer I do a little work for is having her bathroom remodeled by the cheapest bid. She started feeling uneasy after they finished the pan.

I told her it was sloppy and you would not see something like that in my house. Maybe I was a little too harsh.

Yes that is a crack in the 4th picture and after taking the pics I put a level on it an two of the corners are at least 3/8 of an inch lower than the center.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Tell them to rock it, thats what the cheap customer ordered


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

That's terrible


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

I love it. not only will I get to charge for the leak detection/ pan test, but then I get a commission from the mold guy and a new pan/ liner job


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

is it really cheaper when you pay to have it done twice


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

It's obvious that the work was shoddy. Did you need an opinion on that?


----------



## Jason1969 (Sep 21, 2013)

Harsh? Pull that out before it gets too far. Will save everyone a headache and if they choose not to listen at least you did your best to inform.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> It's obvious that the work was shoddy. Did you need an opinion on that?


No not really, but it is always fun to post this kind of stuff.


----------



## Nlindbert (Sep 10, 2010)

That's probably the 2nd worst I've ever seen the first one


----------



## Nlindbert (Sep 10, 2010)

Didn't even have a liner! oh well you get what you pay for sometimes!!!


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

How come nobody mentioned the pan being under the prepitch? & I'd love to see how the drain got tied in...


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

It is a remodel but they did not change the drain. It is the original 40 year old cast iron drain. The left the original 40 year old Sayco two handle shower valve as well. I tried spinning the drain and it would not budge.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Speechless...


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey what do you want? They can't see it from their house. I feel no pity for the homeowner instead I pity the poor soul who buys the house from her or her heirs down the road.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Turn em in, county licensing board,


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Turn em in, county licensing board,


For what? It's crappy work eligible for a lawsuit maybe, but I don't know of many states that require a license for pan & tile work.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Just tear it out and put a new drain and a lead pan in and charge them double what you were going to in the first place.


----------



## Jason1969 (Sep 21, 2013)

stecar said:


> Tell them to rock it, thats what the cheap customer ordered


Nice............really??? (sarcasm) Great way to say screw you. I've had cheap customers turn into good customers. Maybe you've just been in business longer than I have and have become more bitter?


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> Just tear it out and put a new drain and a lead pan in and charge them double what you were going to in the first place.


Anyone still use Copper pans? That was always my favorite.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Anyone still use Copper pans? That was always my favorite.


no the cost went to hi and lead was to easy you could fold it with no cuts to form a pan.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

wow.....that is pretty sloppy.... 

I am willing to bet that the homeowner has already paid this drunk in full ...

the last time I got into the middle of something like this, I think the contractor was ready to kill me for spilling the beans on him.... and he bailed out and ran off the job, with all the money....:yes:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PlungerJockey said:


> No not really, but it is always fun to post this kind of stuff.











Why are you even there?....


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> no the cost went to hi and lead was to easy you could fold it with no cuts to form a pan.


I was using them up to 2008, but now I usually set a floor drain and some tile guy does a vinyl pan.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Why are you even there?....


I've done work for this lady in the past. She called and asked if I could come by and take a look at it. She was concerned about the crack. I told her that would be the least of my concerns. I recommended a tile guy and charged her a service call .


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> For what? It's crappy work eligible for a lawsuit maybe, but I don't know of many states that require a license for pan & tile work.


The state of Texas requires a pan be put in by a licensed plumber and tested along with a permit.:yes:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I wish it was the same in Oregon. Almost all tile guys insist on the pan.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

In my area the tile guys do the pan. It is very rare for us to install one.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> For what? It's crappy work eligible for a lawsuit maybe, but I don't know of many states that require a license for pan & tile work.


I get all of mine inspected. If my pan is good and the tile guy rips it or puts a screw in the wrong place, it's on him, not me.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Plumb26 said:


> I get all of mine inspected. If my pan is good and the tile guy rips it or puts a screw in the wrong place, it's on him, not me.


.

I don't put them in. I won't do a vinyl pan.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Somebody needs to learn about Kerdi....


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I love the Kerdi system. I've seen it used on a few remodels. You won't see it on new work around here because they are trying to keep cost down.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlungerJockey said:


> I love the Kerdi system. I've seen it used on a few remodels. You won't see it on new work around here because they are trying to keep cost down.


Yea shiot costs less....


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I have no sympathy for these homeowners. If they didn't have the money to hire a professional, they shouldn't have done anything at all.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

PlungerJockey said:


> I love the Kerdi system. I've seen it used on a few remodels. You won't see it on new work around here because they are trying to keep cost down.


I'm a fan of the Kerdi liner. I have seen it fail, though apparently it was installed incorrectly.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

I know the Kerdi system. Like that stuff. Usually end up setting the floor Drain at about a 1 1/2" of the sub floor pending on what the installer requests. That is the system I would use in my house, but I don't do it. I never put in a vinyl, and due to the quality issues I don't feel it's something I want to learn and provide.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Kerdi is the best way to go now a days ! It really is better then all the rest. 

The pan that is in there now is a ugly , worthless mess! HO needs to demand better work !


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Cheap is expensive! Just like any other hack out there, you have hack customer's too! Whenever I deal with Cheap-O's, I just think to myself "The only way to show a fool they're wrong is to let them have their own way."


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> For what? It's crappy work eligible for a lawsuit maybe, but I don't know of many states that require a license for pan & tile work.


Ours does, both require permits, & there's no way this would pass.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Only pan work I ever did was Copper. I don't know of any Plumbers who do the Kerdi system, but hey I'm just doing service these days so haven't had much call for it. I will have to have Amy put a call into the local permit office and look into that. Its something I should know for the future incase I get asked to do another shower. Lately the few showers I did I just set the floor drain and Shower valve and got my rough inspection. Then the tile guys take over. I appreciate the heads up guys.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Lead, copper, PVC liner, doesn't matter, the method is flawed. Kerdi or liquid membrane(with proper drain (Kerdi Drain or Hydroban Drain) is the only way to go. 99% of plumbers and tile guys have no business doing a shower, because they won't educate themselves on the proper way to do one. Most don't even know how they work.


You can have to best constructed pan, but it worthless once the tile guy clogs up the weep holes.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You can take a look at a Kerdi Shower Build here....


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Any ideals where I can check out this Kerdi system. Never seen our even heard of it. I've seen the styrafoam prepitch, (won't use, & seen fail) been using recepticals or mortor bed w/ pan. 
Always wondered why we couldn't just get a drum of lineX in there and fix it once and for all!


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Any ideals where I can check out this Kerdi system.


I think you can purchase it at Home Depot now. I was in there buying tools on Black Friday and they had it at the end of one of the isles.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Any ideals where I can check out this Kerdi system. Never seen our even heard of it. I've seen the styrafoam prepitch, (won't use, & seen fail) been using recepticals or mortor bed w/ pan. Always wondered why we couldn't just get a drum of lineX in there and fix it once and for all!



http://www.schluter.com/143.aspx


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The John Bridge Forum is a awesome place to learn more also

http://www.johnbridge.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=1


John Bridge also sells a good Ebook on Kerdi


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I've installed many Kerdi showers. Can't imagine why any tile contractor would not learn and use this system every time ! 
Do right by the customer and sleep worry free .


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

PlungerJockey said:


> In my area the tile guys do the pan. It is very rare for us to install one.


I guess it is safe to say that the tile guy did that!!! Let that tile guy know he SUCKS at shower pans..Hate to see his tile work..

BTW, down here a permit has to be pulled for pan replacements, installed by a "Licensed" Plumber and inspected after installation and a final to see if the tile floor has slope to drain. Still to this day I see so many tile floors hold water, makes you say WTF!!!


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Any ideals where I can check out this Kerdi system. Never seen our even heard of it. I've seen the styrafoam prepitch, (won't use, & seen fail) been using recepticals or mortor bed w/ pan.
> Always wondered why we couldn't just get a drum of lineX in there and fix it once and for all!


See you are close by. check this out:

https://schluterevents.com/en/states.php?country=1&state_id=22&state_name=Florida

I will be attending, a couple builders of mine would like me to start installing them instead of the tile guys.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ESPinc said:


> See you are close by. check this out:
> 
> https://schluterevents.com/en/states.php?country=1&state_id=22&state_name=Florida
> 
> I will be attending, a couple builders of mine would like me to start installing them instead of the tile guys.


There ya go...
Start building some wild custom showers that the tile guys all drool over when they come in to do the bathroom floors and walls...

Or maybe cut them out of that action too...:whistling2:

At least then you'll know the toilet will be set properly...:laughing:


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Isn't doing tile work a trade unto itself.... I'd love to do it but..... I'm to busy plumbing


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

justme said:


> The state of Texas requires a pan be put in by a licensed plumber and tested along with a permit.:yes:


We did that here in Ohio for about a year. We found 40% of the shower pans of all different makes leaked. Finally the builders paid off someone to stop the test.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I will never be able to understand WHY anyone wants cheap in one of life's biggest expenses. Sort of an oxymoron/paradox:blink:. Will posted awhile back about the Kerdi shower system which is from all accounts I've seen the best on the market versus the rubber membrane or is it membrain :laughing:


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Is hot mopping only a west coast thing or what. I have never seen any other waterproofing system installed in my area.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

love2surf927 said:


> Is hot mopping only a west coast thing or what. I have never seen any other waterproofing system installed in my area.


? Are we still talking of shower pans? Hot mopping like a roof? Would like to see pics..


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

ASUPERTECH said:


> ? Are we still talking of shower pans? Hot mopping like a roof? Would like to see pics..


I'll see if I have any. I don't know if it's the same as a roof, I don't do them. It is a specialty thing here, shower pans only. They lay down some felt and put hot tar over it I think that's about it, never watched them do it I hightail it out as soon as I smell those fumes! 2x8 blocking all around the bottom plate between studs and they just run it up the walls. I've never had one leak and like I said that's all I've ever seen here in my ten or so years in the trade.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I prefer to use a dry pack and kerdie


----------

